# What's for dinner tonight?



## Sunshine

Country bacon; stewed potatoes; stewed turnips; turnip greens; cucumbers and onions; and a dinner roll brought back in a 'to go' box from Logan's Roadhouse yesterday!


----------



## The Infidel

Not sure just yet... taking the wife and kids out to dinner tonight.

Logans does sound good though.

They need my business since they fed veterans for free yesterday


----------



## uscitizen

What is a stewed potato?
Just a cooked potato?

Or a really pissed potato?


----------



## Sunshine

uscitizen said:


> What is a stewed potato?
> Just a cooked potato?
> 
> Or a really pissed potato?



Probably both.  You cut the potato up and boil it in a pan of water, seasoned with salt, pepper, and butter, OR if you are a southerner like me, butter and a little fried bacon fat.


----------



## Sunshine

I'm having mulled wine too.  I forgot the mulled wine.


----------



## uscitizen

Sunshine said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is a stewed potato?
> Just a cooked potato?
> 
> Or a really pissed potato?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably both.  You cut the potato up and boil it in a pan of water, seasoned with salt, pepper, and butter, OR if you are a southerner like me, butter and a little fried bacon fat.
Click to expand...


Yummy!  Yep cooked taters.

I just mull over wine for a bit and then drink milk usually.


----------



## Sunshine

uscitizen said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is a stewed potato?
> Just a cooked potato?
> 
> Or a really pissed potato?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably both.  You cut the potato up and boil it in a pan of water, seasoned with salt, pepper, and butter, OR if you are a southerner like me, butter and a little fried bacon fat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yummy!  Yep cooked taters.
> 
> I just mull over wine for a bit and then drink milk usually.
Click to expand...




Great puns.  But I really only like the kind made of tropical fruit.


----------



## Sherry

Chinese take out...I'm still debating between general or sesame chicken. Definitely some crab rangoon dipped in duck sauce.


----------



## Sunshine

There are some really good Chinese places in Nashville, but here the only one I like is Chong's and there isn't on really close.  That's OK, now that I have to watch my salt intake it's just as well.


----------



## alan1

I'm thinking a seven course meal.
Six beers and a bag of potato chips.


----------



## alan1

Sherry said:


> Chinese take out...I'm still debating between general or sesame chicken. Definitely some crab rangoon dipped in duck sauce.



Seriously, what the heck is duck sauce?  Is it made from from duck?


----------



## Sunshine

MountainMan said:


> I'm thinking a seven course meal.
> Six beers and a bag of potato chips.



That's only 2 food groups.  Where's the chocolate?


----------



## alan1

Sunshine said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking a seven course meal.
> Six beers and a bag of potato chips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's only 2 food groups.  Where's the chocolate?
Click to expand...


Gottta save something for breakfast.


----------



## Sunshine

MountainMan said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking a seven course meal.
> Six beers and a bag of potato chips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's only 2 food groups.  Where's the chocolate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gottta save something for breakfast.
Click to expand...


----------



## The Infidel

MountainMan said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking a seven course meal.
> Six beers and a bag of potato chips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's only 2 food groups.  Where's the chocolate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gottta save something for breakfast.
Click to expand...


----------



## Mad Scientist

Chicken and Vegetables.


----------



## Ringel05

Ribeye, whole beans and carrots and garlic bread followed up by vanilla ice cream with a dollop of apple pie.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Oven baked chicken, mashed potatoes, sliced avocado and melon on the side, cottage cheese and pineapple apetit.  Made with own little hands.


----------



## irosie91

JakeStarkey said:


> Oven baked chicken, mashed potatoes, sliced avocado and melon on the side, cottage cheese and pineapple apetit.  Made with own little hands.



you have small hands?      aren't you a male?


----------



## ChrisL

alan1 said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese take out...I'm still debating between general or sesame chicken. Definitely some crab rangoon dipped in duck sauce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, what the heck is duck sauce?  Is it made from from duck?
Click to expand...


It's sweet and sour sauce.  I think some people call it "duck sauce" because it is served with duck?    That would be my guess.


----------



## Disir

Carnitas, home made salsa, a poblano/mushroom dip,  re-fried beans, and probably a dessert of some sort.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Made French Toast last night. Got this premium double fiber bread, 3 eggs, cinnamon, butter, maple syrup. Was great. 

Got chicken breasts thawing now for lunch. Baked paprika chicken with egg-free noodles (can't taste diff between reg and egg-free so figure might as well save myself some cholesterol.) 

To make:

Over to 550F or so (like meats well-done.) 

In oven safe pan, sprinkle desired amounts of paprika, salt, pepper, onion and garlic salt.

Place thawed chicken breasts (tenders work but greatly reduced baking time) 

Reseason as desired. Add cube of butter. Baked about 20 min, flip breasts over for another 10, flip back and cut length-wise to ensure thorough cooking and to allow insides to soak up seasoned butter. Like to do it until most of the liquid butter is evaporated/absorbed into the meat. Then cut up into bite-sized morsels so every piece absorbs some of the molten seasoned butter. 

Boil noodles. Dump in pan now out of oven, mix up and let cool then eat. 

Can keep the breasts intact if desired but I'm only ever cooking for myself. When done the paprika will blackened and be flaky. Super flavorfull.


----------



## Abishai100

*New Year's Lasagna: Treating Myself*

Now that it's close to New Year's Eve, I was thinking of festive ways to signal in the coming year of 2015, even if you don't have plans to go to a conspicuous party on the 31st.

Ya know, Olive Garden has become so popular in these last 20 years, I wanted to be inspired by its various offbeat takes on ravioli and lasagna.

For 31st eve, I might bake a personalized lasagna with truffle crumbs, Monterey Jack cheese, and ground veal.

There's no reason that lasagna can not be fun.




Olive Garden Italian Restaurant Family Style Dining Italian Food


----------



## ChrisL

Abishai100 said:


> *New Year's Lasagna: Treating Myself*
> 
> Now that it's close to New Year's Eve, I was thinking of festive ways to signal in the coming year of 2015, even if you don't have plans to go to a conspicuous party on the 31st.
> 
> Ya know, Olive Garden has become so popular in these last 20 years, I wanted to be inspired by its various offbeat takes on ravioli and lasagna.
> 
> For 31st eve, I might bake a personalized lasagna with truffle crumbs, Monterey Jack cheese, and ground veal.
> 
> There's no reason that lasagna can not be fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olive Garden Italian Restaurant Family Style Dining Italian Food



Truffle crumbs?  That's a mighty expensive meal.


----------



## Alex.

Chocolate, graham crackers and marshmallows


----------



## irosie91

Alex. said:


> Chocolate, graham crackers and marshmallows



you could sprinkle some truffle crumbs on that s'more


----------



## Alex.

irosie91 said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chocolate, graham crackers and marshmallows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you could sprinkle some truffle crumbs on that s'more
Click to expand...

I had those for a midnight snack the night before.


----------



## Mr. H.

I done made us a quiche.


----------



## skye

I am so hungry

I could eat everything

I am hungry

feed me?

cordon bleu?

delicatessen?

feed me spoon by spoon

I want to eat good food 

now !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. H.

skye said:


> I am so hungry
> 
> I could eat everything
> 
> I am hungry
> 
> feed me?
> 
> cordon bleu?
> 
> delicatessen?
> 
> feed me spoon by spoon
> 
> I want to eat good food
> 
> now !!!!!!!!!!!!


Note to self: ply skye with wine.


----------



## skye

like I am invited for diner ...in a friend's house

so

cool..nice

smile  and all that

so he says he is cooking for me

I am hungry

hurry

will ya'?

omg all these stupid niceties I have to tell him....

feed me please...ok??????????????????????

WTF


----------



## Judicial review

skye said:


> like I am invited for diner ...in a friend's house
> 
> so
> 
> cool..nice
> 
> smile  and all that
> 
> so he says he is cooking for me
> 
> I am hungry
> 
> hurry
> 
> will ya'?
> 
> omg all these stupid niceties I have to tell him....
> 
> feed me please...ok??????????????????????
> 
> WTF



Come to my house and I'll cook you a dinner you will never forget.


----------



## skye

hehe

because friends make such a fuss
LOL

you know....

I don;t want to know how you prepared the food

I just want to eat it

LOL ..I am a brute I know ....but a nice brute hehe


----------



## skye

what sort of food would  you like me to prepare for you if you come to my home?

you tell me

I will do it for you

I like cooking


----------



## skye

nobody wants to eat what i prepared?

you are so silly,.... 

its yummy and its not burnt  haahhaha I swear...

come here be happy its really delicious


----------



## Judicial review

skye said:


> what sort of food would  you like me to prepare for you if you come to my home?
> 
> you tell me
> 
> I will do it for you
> 
> I like cooking



I'll tell you what..  You cook a Italian dish I I will bring a bottle of wine.  Not the cheap crap, but a bottle, that you order like $1000 a bottle, and I'll get 2.  We'll see how we like each other and how long we talk for and I'll be the gentleman and keep pouring the wine.


----------



## Judicial review

Italian dishes on dates mean romance.  Gotta bring the wine.  High quality wine.  Sit with a nice blanket covered up in front of a fire place just talking and cuddling.  

I am a romantic.  What can I say?


----------



## skye

ok

but $1000 a bottle is too much

here we have great wine so much cheaper...it's all good,,,


----------



## Judicial review

The best movie to watch after a date like this cuddled up with a special woman is Finding Neverland with Johnny Depp.  You will both cry with her in your arms.


----------



## Judicial review

skye said:


> ok
> 
> but $1000 a bottle is too much
> 
> here we have great wine so much cheaper...it's all good,,,



No no no.. Skye.. I'm a millionaire, but I'm a conservative, but when it comes to woman I go all out.  They deserve the best.  You deserve the best.  Don't EVER sell yourself short.


----------



## skye

they are going to kill me for this.

I am dead   

dead


----------



## Dot Com

JakeStarkey said:


> Oven baked chicken, mashed potatoes, sliced avocado and melon on the side, cottage cheese and pineapple apetit.  Made with own little hands.


whats w/ the necro thread-bumping?  JakeStarkey


----------



## Judicial review

skye said:


> they are going to kill me for this.
> 
> I am dead
> 
> dead



If they try they will have to go through me first and they wont even make a dent.


----------



## Judicial review

Skye,

On a serious note..  Do I sound like a bad man?  Would you be surprised if I told you this is how I communicate in real life?  There's a internet persona, which you can make up, and the real one that is you.  Ones fantasy and ones real.  The life of a troll.  

You are a very nice woman and if you were my age no clue i you are I would without question ask for your number, because of your heart.  That would be all I need to act.  I've learned that many of the model types are dimwits, and stuck up, selfish, and greedy.  You are neither.  I can tell this through the computer communicating with you.  I'm that good.  

You deserve what you want out of this life and to cook for someone special.  

This is me paying you a real compliment.  Take it as such.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Dot Com said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oven baked chicken, mashed potatoes, sliced avocado and melon on the side, cottage cheese and pineapple apetit.  Made with own little hands.
> 
> 
> 
> whats w/ the necro thread-bumping?  JakeStarkey
Click to expand...

You are being cryptic.


----------



## Dot Com

JakeStarkey said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oven baked chicken, mashed potatoes, sliced avocado and melon on the side, cottage cheese and pineapple apetit.  Made with own little hands.
> 
> 
> 
> whats w/ the necro thread-bumping?  JakeStarkey
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are being cryptic.
Click to expand...

you bumped a thread that was 2+ years dead. That = necro, thread-bumping. Bad form


----------



## JakeStarkey

Who says, Dot?  You?  You are the "bad form" princess?  

Trot along.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Tonight I am going to the "Garden" on top of the JSB for dinner with friends.


----------



## Aktas

McChicken, McWrap, Coca-Cola, McFlurry would be a good choise..


----------



## skye

I am making tandoori  chicken kebabs ....easy and so delicious

tandoori paste mixed with yougurt and salt and oil let chicken pieces there for a while....insert in sticks  and put in oven ....change sides after half hour...

served on a bed of cous cous like I will do or rice...and a green salad on the side...

Yummy...so easy and so good....I would love to share with all my friends here 



not mine but it looks like this


----------



## The Professor

Just soup and sandwich.

I baked a ham yesterday, so I thought I would make another meal of it today.

Nothing special about the ham salad sandwich, just diced ham mixed with with mayo and pickle relish and served on toasted whole wheat bread.

The soup was really good. I finely chopped and sauteed one small  sweet onion, one small green pepper, one small carrot and four good sized garlic cloves. Than I added a pound of red lentils, a cup of finely chopped ham and six cups of ham stock. The only seasoning was a little bit of black pepper.


----------



## The Professor

I forgot to say the sandwich included sliced kumato  tomatoes.


----------



## ChrisL

I'm having barbecue chicken, corn on the cob and scalloped potatoes.  I already made my potatoes yesterday.  Unfortunately, I don't have a Mandolin, so I had to slice all my potatoes by hand.  That is time consuming, so I did all that and prepared my potatoes yesterday.  Tonight, I will just add some more cheese and a little milk and melt the cheese in the oven, and good to go!!   

Since I am cooking boneless skinless chicken breasts on the grill, I am going to be brining them first.  I usually don't brine, but boneless chicken on the grill tends to come out very dry, so yeah, I'm gonna do that.    I will brine them for about 20 minutes, then take them out, dry them and pound them just about even and then cook them on the grill and basting with barbecue sauce.  

For my corn, I will peel back the husks and pull out all the strings.  Then, put the husks back, tie them (usually with a long piece of husk), and then soak them for about 10 minutes.  Then, on the grill for about 20 minutes, turning them every few minutes.  

I can't wait.  I'm excited about my dinner tonight!  Lol!


----------



## Alex.

*




*

*Turkey Neck Soup*
*
In a large pot boil turkey necks for 2 hours.
Peel and chop vegetables.
After 2 hours remove necks, add flour and add vegetables.
When the turkey necks are cool enough to touch, remove meat from the bones, and return meat to the pot.
Add salt and pepper.
cook for 45 minutes or until the turnip is tender.
Add rice and cook for 15 minutes.
May need to add more salt and pepper to your own taste.

*


----------



## ChrisL

My dinner was fantastic.  The chicken came out really juicy and delicious.  I soaked it in the brine (water, brown sugar, salt and a little cayenne) for about 20 minutes.  Then, I took them out, patted them dry, trimmed all the fat off, put on a little salt and pepper and a light layer of barbecue sauce (I didn't have time to make my own, so I used my old standby Sweet Baby Rays honey barbecue), and I also pounded them so that they would be more or less even in thickness.  Then I grilled them, basting with sauce every 5 or so minutes and turning them.  

My grill is gas and it cooks really hot, but the boneless skinless chicken breasts came out really moist and juicy and delicious.  I would recommend brining your chicken before grilling.


----------



## koshergrl

We had chicken Alfredo and asparagus. Three chicken breasts...browned in a med hot pan with olive oil, salt....then cut onto chunks while in the pan and finish cooking. Salt and pepper..remove from pan, deglaze with a little water (If I had had white wine I would have used it). About 4 tsp butter, add a pint of heavy whipping cream.bring to a simmer stirring to keep from sticking, salt, pepper, then some parmesan cheese...add chicken back, turn off heat. Stir it up. I'm serving kids so we used plebian pasta, thin spaghetti noodles. I mix it all up at the stove and served with the asparagus.

For grown ups, I add fresh mushrooms when I add the chicken back in. I serve the sauce on top of fettucini, topped with green onion, chopped tomato and more grated parmesan.


----------



## ChrisL

Just chicken tacos for me last night.  Quick, easy and delicious.    I don't use taco shells though.  I use tortilla chips and crumble them up and eat mine with a fork!


----------



## koshergrl

Posole and fried tortillas tonite..


----------



## playtime

Sausage soup (with turkey sausage) .

It's very hearty:
sausage, cannellini beans, stewed tomatoes, onion, garlic, olive oil, a whole bag of baby spinach all cooked in chicken broth.

& some good crusty Italian bread on the side.


----------



## playtime

playtime said:


> Sausage soup (with turkey sausage) .
> 
> It's very hearty:
> sausage, cannellini beans, stewed tomatoes, onion, garlic, olive oil, a whole bag of baby spinach all cooked in chicken broth.
> 
> & some good crusty Italian bread on the side.



I forgot to add that the soup also contains tri-colored rotini pasta & shredded mozzarella cheese.


----------



## ChrisL

Just hamburgers on the grill last night and macaroni salad.  I saute some onions, garlic and red pepper and add that along with garlic salt, onion powder, black pepper and Worcestershire sauce (pronounced Woostershire sauce for those who are wondering )  I know this because in Massachusetts, we have a town called Worcester, pronounced Wooster.


----------



## playtime

Tonight will be leftover pizza that I froze from last week.  To refresh it a bit, I'll drizzle some evoo & sprinkle some shredded parmesan, & pop it in the oven, & make a side salad.


----------



## ChrisL

playtime said:


> Tonight will be leftover pizza that I froze from last week.  To refresh it a bit, I'll drizzle some evoo & sprinkle some shredded parmesan, & pop it in the oven, & make a side salad.



Pizza cooked on the grill!


----------



## playtime

Oh pizza baked on the grill is tasty indeed & although i do have one, it's quite old & i don't wanna give it up because it still works well enough for burgers & chicken, & still uses lava rocks; but it flares up too much for anything else.


----------



## ChrisL

playtime said:


> Oh pizza baked on the grill is tasty indeed & although i do have one, it's quite old & i don't wanna give it up because it still works well enough for burgers & chicken, & still uses lava rocks; but it flares up too much for anything else.



Mine cooks really hot too.  I have to leave it open and keep watching it closely.  What works good is just a Boboli already made crust that's thick.  Don't put raw toppings on, of course.    As long as the cheese is melted and there are grill marks on it, it's good.


----------



## playtime

ChrisL said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh pizza baked on the grill is tasty indeed & although i do have one, it's quite old & i don't wanna give it up because it still works well enough for burgers & chicken, & still uses lava rocks; but it flares up too much for anything else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine cooks really hot too.  I have to leave it open and keep watching it closely.  What works good is just a Boboli already made crust that's thick.  Don't put raw toppings on, of course.    As long as the cheese is melted and there are grill marks on it, it's good.
Click to expand...


That's a good idea... I never thought to do it that way.  Thanx,  I'm gonna try that.


----------



## playtime

Tonight was chicken salad i( minced chicken, mayo, celery & onion) in  little phyllo cups & fruit salad (mango, strawberry, kiwi, & blueberries ) all mixed in applesauce.


----------



## koshergrl

Brats for us tonite...with grilled peppers and onions.


----------



## playtime

last night we had  turkey cheeseburgers with sautéed onions & mushrooms, oven fries, & corn on the cob.


----------



## Marianne

Meatloaf, homemade mashed potatoes, peas, homemade cinnamon apple sauce chunky style and Gelato for dessert.


----------



## playtime

Marianne said:


> Meatloaf, homemade mashed potatoes, peas, homemade cinnamon apple sauce chunky style and Gelato for dessert.




Oh damn that sounds good.


----------



## playtime

Hot wings, & vegetable low mein noodles.  Yep, sounds weird, but they actually compliment each other & the best part was I didn't have  to cook tonight!


----------



## Mr. H.

Daughter is in kitchen cooking up some kind of gourmet pasta dish.


----------



## ChrisL

Last night it was so hot, I just had some macaroni salad.


----------



## playtime

Tonight we had Chicken Tetrazzini & for a veggie, it was steamed peas & those little pearl onions.


----------



## Disir

I made a salad with a home made Greek feta dressing, baked spaghetti, Italian bread stuffed with a garlic, Parmesan, butter mixture, and a gooey butter cake.   

Not the original 1930s gooey butter cake but the knock off 1950s box/cream cheese thing.


----------



## ChrisL

Last night, I just had snacks.    I do that occasionally on Friday or Saturday night.  This week, it is going to be super hot here, so I probably won't be doing a lot of cooking except for maybe burgers or something.


----------



## playtime

Tonight we had sausage with roasted peppers, onion, & potatoes... for other meals that call for sausage, I use alternative turkey sausage, but for this one, it's gotta be authentic sweet Italian.


----------



## Bonzi

Beef vegetable soup (home made of course....)  But I'm getting tired of cooking... maybe will hire one...


----------



## ChrisL

Breaded chicken cutlets with my homemade version of Rice-a-Roni (awesome, BTW) and corn.    Yummy!


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

Grilling some burgers tonight. 

Just butchered a couple steers , nothing beats a freshly ground black angus grilled burger.


----------



## playtime

Last night I made chicken cacciatore. Chicken, fresh mushrooms, red, green, & yellow bell pepper strips, & sliced onion sautéed in some butter & evoo, then cooked in three cheese tomato sauce- served over gemelli pasta & shredded parmesan cheese sprinkled on top.

oh LORDY, it was good.


----------



## ChrisL

playtime said:


> Last night I made chicken cacciatore. Chicken, fresh mushrooms, red, green, & yellow bell pepper strips, & sliced onion sautéed in some butter & evoo, then cooked in three cheese tomato sauce- served over gemelli pasta & shredded parmesan cheese sprinkled on top.
> 
> oh LORDY, it was good.



OMG, that makes me so hungry.  I LOVE Italian!!!


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

Dinner tonight will be chicken thighs with apples, onions and white cheddar polenta

Ingredients


8 slices  smoked bacon
1 tablespoon EVOO
8 skinless, boneless chicken thighs
Salt and pepper
3 tablespoons butter
3 liberty, braeburn or other crisp apples, thinly sliced
1 onion, halved and sliced
2 tablespoons chopped thyme
7 - 8 sage leaves, thinly sliced
Freshly grated nutmeg, to taste
2 1/2 cups chicken stock
1/2 cup apple juice
1/4 cup apple cider vinegar
1 cup milk
1 cup quick-cooking polenta
1 1/2 cups shredded sharp white cheddar

Directions


Preheat the oven to 375 degrees . Arrange the bacon on a broiler pan and bake until crisp, about 10 minutes.
Meanwhile, in a large skillet, heat the EVOO, a turn of the pan, over medium-high heat. Season the chicken with salt and pepper; add to the skillet and cook, turning once, until browned, about 10 minutes. Transfer to a plate
Add the butter to the skillet to melt. Add the apples, onion, thyme and sage. Season with salt, pepper and nutmeg. Cook until the apples are crisp-tender, 5 to 6 minutes. Stir in about 1/2 cup chicken stock, the apple cider and apple juice. Add the chicken, coat with the sauce, lower the heat and simmer for 15 minutes.
Meanwhile, in a medium saucepan, bring the remaining 2 cups stock and the milk to a boil. Whisk in the polenta and cook, whisking constantly, until thick, 2 to 3 minutes; season with salt and pepper. Whisk in the cheese until melted. Serve on rimmed plates and top with the chicken, apples, onion and crisscrossed slices of bacon.


----------



## playtime

_*mmmmmm.... homemade mac & cheese.....*_


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

playtime said:


> _*mmmmmm.... homemade mac & cheese.....*_



I made this last night

cheddar cheese, white cheddar cheese, pepper jack cheese, and bacon.

YUMMY

Had to get up and swim a mile on top of my 5 mile run to pay for it though


----------



## playtime

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*mmmmmm.... homemade mac & cheese.....*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made this last night
> 
> cheddar cheese, white cheddar cheese, pepper jack cheese, and bacon.
> 
> YUMMY
> 
> Had to get up and swim a mile on top of my 5 mile run to pay for it though
Click to expand...


Ya, I make it with white sharp & yellow sharp cheddar... bacon sounds good, never thought to add that.  Sometimes I'll throw in some green bell pepper when I'm doing the butter/flour part so it'll soften up a little before the rest of the ingredients & baking.  I usually make it the wintertime because it's a heavy meal... but I had a hunkerin' for it & it's a 'comfort' food for me.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

playtime said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*mmmmmm.... homemade mac & cheese.....*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made this last night
> 
> cheddar cheese, white cheddar cheese, pepper jack cheese, and bacon.
> 
> YUMMY
> 
> Had to get up and swim a mile on top of my 5 mile run to pay for it though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ya, I make it with white sharp & yellow sharp cheddar... bacon sounds good, never thought to add that.  Sometimes I'll throw in some green bell pepper when I'm doing the butter/flour part so it'll soften up a little before the rest of the ingredients & baking.  I usually make it the wintertime because it's a heavy meal... but I had a hunkerin' for it & it's a 'comfort' food for me.
Click to expand...


My kids LOVE it with tuna in it to. I mean LOVE it , the older boys when they come home to visit that's one of their requests.

Just yellow cheddar with tuna though.


----------



## Abishai100

*Garlic Chicken: East/West Options*


Garlic chicken is both an Eastern and Western dish, making it a great global option for a mid-week dinner venture.




Western

Eastern:


----------



## playtime

Last night was a homemade vegetable soup with carrot, celery, onion sautéed in evoo,  & then added in fresh zucchini, diced red bell pepper, & a can of drained/rinsed cannellini beans.. in a chicken broth/tomato sauce base simmered on on low for 30minutes & finished with some added (cooked already )ditalini pasta.  The only seasoning is a 1/8 teas ground thyme. 

&  a few slices of crusty Italian bread on the side completed the meal.


----------



## Muhammed

I'm cooking home made lasagna and garlic bread for this evening.


----------



## playtime

Chicken noodle casserole... yum.


----------



## ChrisL

I just ordered some pizza out tonight.  OMG. It was so good.  I haven't had pizza in a while.


----------



## playtime

bread & dipping oil with a side salad...


----------



## ChrisL

I'm having breaded chicken tenders with homemade rice-a-roni and mashed yellow turnip.  I love turnip mashed with butter in it.  A tip . . . when cooking turnip add some sugar to the water.


----------



## ChrisL

I made chili last night.  I had some leftover corn, so I threw that in, along with some red peppers.  I hate beans!!!    So no beans.  I also had some leftover corn bread and it was really good.  I'll probably end up having leftover chili tonight.


----------



## playtime

tonight shall be breaded chicken breasts,  I like the bird's eye steamed brown & wild rice so that's on the side & steamed broccoli too.  it's cold, raw & a good night to use the oven.


----------



## Swagger

Slow-roasted shoulder of lamb impregnated with garlic and covered in sea salt and olive oil, hand-cut chips and chunky, roasted vegetables (onions, peppers, celery and carrots). All washed down with a glass of deep, punchy Chilean red (Casillero del Diablo).


----------



## ChrisL

I'm having cheese filled kielbasa tonight on the grill.  Those are so delicious.  I'm just having some rice on the side.


----------



## playtime

honey glazed rotisserie chicken from the store,steamed brown & wild rice, & steamed carrots is on the menu for tonight.


----------



## ChrisL

I breaded some chicken strips and made a Marachino cherry and pineapple sauce and served it with rice.  Delicious!


----------



## playtime

ChrisL said:


> I breaded some chicken strips and made a Marachino cherry and pineapple sauce and served it with rice.  Delicious!



oh that sounds tasty indeed.


----------



## danielpalos

i am practicing roasting potatoes in the oven instead of on the stove.


----------



## Muhammed

A garden salad, pork chops and mashed potatoes.


----------



## danielpalos

practicing roasting potatoes on the stove again; trying rosemary and garlic potatoes.


----------



## playtime

Chicken cacciatore over gemelli pasta & ciabatta rolls on the side.

yum.


----------



## ChrisL

I'm just having raviolis and sauce.  Maybe a side salad.  Something quick and easy because I have to work tonight for a little while.


----------



## Michelle420

lasagna


----------



## Treeshepherd

Just soup with stuff from the garden; zucchini, chard, tomatoes, 3 little green beans. Threw in a few store bought things like pasta, black beans and shrooms. Nothing fancy.

Just saw a story on the news about how 51% of restaurant workers admit to going to work when they're sick. I get roped into it, but I don't enjoy dining out that much. You don't know what's going on behind those swinging doors.


----------



## koshergrl

Sausage stuffed tortellini in homemade Alfredo sauce and BROCCOLI. I've been on a broccoli kick.


----------



## ChrisL

I have to work tonight, so I ordered out and got a pulled pork sandwich.  Ewwww.  It was not that great.


----------



## danielpalos

practicing roasting potatoes with rosemary and garlic on the stove.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Last night I made

Steamed mussels in a garlic butter white wine sauce
Seared diver scallops with a spice Asian broth

Pan seared mahi mahi with a mango cucumber salsa served over a pineapple ginger cous cous with grilled asparagus as a side

And apple raspberry crumble for dessert


----------



## playtime

Salisbury steak with mushroom gravy, mashed potatoes, & roasted asparagus.


----------



## ChrisL

Ordered out Chinese food last night.  Delicious!  I've been wanting Chinese food for a while now and last night I finally caved.  Lol.


----------



## danielpalos

Tasty Thai.

No, just me having high hopes and pipe dreams.


----------



## playtime

ChrisL said:


> Ordered out Chinese food last night.  Delicious!  I've been wanting Chinese food for a while now and last night I finally caved.  Lol.



what did you order? When I need a Chinese fix, I always get

the peanut chicken,
boneless ribs
veggie low mein
spring rolls
& mushrooms & broccoli in garlic sauce...  I should say it's more than just me eating all that...


----------



## ChrisL

playtime said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered out Chinese food last night.  Delicious!  I've been wanting Chinese food for a while now and last night I finally caved.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what did you order? When I need a Chinese fix, I always get
> 
> the peanut chicken,
> boneless ribs
> veggie low mein
> spring rolls
> & mushrooms & broccoli in garlic sauce...  I should say it's more than just me eating all that...
Click to expand...


I had pork fried rice, crab rangoons, chicken wings, teriyaki.  Lol.  Not the most healthiest choices but yummy!


----------



## Swagger

We're having roasted partridge tonight served with potatoes roasted in goose fat and red cabbage braised with cider, onion and lardons. I couldn't be fucked with work today as things seem to be ticking over fine on their own so I went across the valley to make the neighbouring farmer an offer on a lamb for slaughter and he threw two partridges into the deal.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Had chocolate donuts dunked in milk and Red Vines last night.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

...and for breakfast as it happens.


----------



## playtime

tonight we has stuffed mushrooms,  stuffed clams, & steamed broccoli.


----------



## ChrisL

Tuesday night, chicken enchiladas and rice.  Last night, leftover chicken enchiladas and rice.  Tonight, my home made fried rice, and I'm going to try to make chicken teriyaki.  Never tried making that before.  We will see how it turns out.    I want to try to make it like they in the Chinese restaurants.  I even have skewers.


----------



## playtime

^^^ report back with the results!!! ^^^


----------



## playtime

last night was easy peasy...  chicken salad in little phyllo cups & home made fruit salad.


----------



## ChrisL

playtime said:


> ^^^ report back with the results!!! ^^^



Will do!


----------



## Muhammed

I went fishing this morning and caught a lot of crappie and bluegill. That will be for dinner when my wife gets home from school. Beer battered pan fish with thick cut home made french fries. Good ol' fish 'n' chips. I think I'll serve it on the patio with a bottle of champagne.


----------



## ChrisL

playtime said:


> ^^^ report back with the results!!! ^^^



It came out awesome.  Easy and quick too.  Just pound out some chicken tenders in a zip lock baggie.  I used a snack size bag, it is the perfect size to pound the tenders.  Then marinate them in some teriyaki sauce (I didn't have time to make my own, so I used a store brand - probably better if you make your own).  Then I threaded them onto some skewers which I had soaked for a while and cooked them up on the grill, a few minutes for each side, while basting with the sauce.  

I think I'm going to try it with beef next.  I've been wondering what kind of beef cut the Chinese restaurants use for their teriyaki.  Flank or skirt steak is what I'm thinking.  Just cut off some thin strips against the grain and do the same as what I did with the chicken tenders.  Probably marinate the steak overnight.  

Anyway, I'm starting to babble now.  It was really good.  If you wanted to try it, I have a homemade fried rice recipe that is killer!    Let me know if you want it, and I can link you to it.


----------



## playtime

ChrisL said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ report back with the results!!! ^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It came out awesome.  Easy and quick too.  Just pound out some chicken tenders in a zip lock baggie.  I used a snack size bag, it is the perfect size to pound the tenders.  Then marinate them in some teriyaki sauce (I didn't have time to make my own, so I used a store brand - probably better if you make your own).  Then I threaded them onto some skewers which I had soaked for a while and cooked them up on the grill, a few minutes for each side, while basting with the sauce.
> 
> I think I'm going to try it with beef next.  I've been wondering what kind of beef cut the Chinese restaurants use for their teriyaki.  Flank or skirt steak is what I'm thinking.  Just cut off some thin strips against the grain and do the same as what I did with the chicken tenders.  Probably marinate the steak overnight.
> 
> Anyway, I'm starting to babble now.  It was really good.  If you wanted to try it, I have a homemade fried rice recipe that is killer!    Let me know if you want it, and I can link you to it.
Click to expand...


good to hear! 

I was gonna say 'flank'  because you would want the meat to stay on the skewer & not be toooo tender that it rips or falls apart as it's cooking.  thanx for rice recipe, but I'm only a fan of brown rice.


----------



## ChrisL

playtime said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ report back with the results!!! ^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It came out awesome.  Easy and quick too.  Just pound out some chicken tenders in a zip lock baggie.  I used a snack size bag, it is the perfect size to pound the tenders.  Then marinate them in some teriyaki sauce (I didn't have time to make my own, so I used a store brand - probably better if you make your own).  Then I threaded them onto some skewers which I had soaked for a while and cooked them up on the grill, a few minutes for each side, while basting with the sauce.
> 
> I think I'm going to try it with beef next.  I've been wondering what kind of beef cut the Chinese restaurants use for their teriyaki.  Flank or skirt steak is what I'm thinking.  Just cut off some thin strips against the grain and do the same as what I did with the chicken tenders.  Probably marinate the steak overnight.
> 
> Anyway, I'm starting to babble now.  It was really good.  If you wanted to try it, I have a homemade fried rice recipe that is killer!    Let me know if you want it, and I can link you to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> good to hear!
> 
> I was gonna say 'flank'  because you would want the meat to stay on the skewer & not be toooo tender that it rips or falls apart as it's cooking.  thanx for rice recipe, but I'm only a fan of brown rice.
Click to expand...


That's what I was thinking too.  Probably flank steak would be the best.  I'm definitely going to give it a try!  I'll let you all know how it turns out.


----------



## Muhammed

I usually do the cooking, but today my wife made her specialty. Stuffed peppers. She makes some damn good stuffed peppers. And she made a lot of them. There was quite a few visitors over today watching football and playing volleyball in the yard. And drinking beer, of course.

And she made some subs too. All I did was bake the bread for the subs. She did the rest. Nobody left hungry, that's for sure.


----------



## playtime

ChrisL said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ report back with the results!!! ^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It came out awesome.  Easy and quick too.  Just pound out some chicken tenders in a zip lock baggie.  I used a snack size bag, it is the perfect size to pound the tenders.  Then marinate them in some teriyaki sauce (I didn't have time to make my own, so I used a store brand - probably better if you make your own).  Then I threaded them onto some skewers which I had soaked for a while and cooked them up on the grill, a few minutes for each side, while basting with the sauce.
> 
> I think I'm going to try it with beef next.  I've been wondering what kind of beef cut the Chinese restaurants use for their teriyaki.  Flank or skirt steak is what I'm thinking.  Just cut off some thin strips against the grain and do the same as what I did with the chicken tenders.  Probably marinate the steak overnight.
> 
> Anyway, I'm starting to babble now.  It was really good.  If you wanted to try it, I have a homemade fried rice recipe that is killer!    Let me know if you want it, and I can link you to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> good to hear!
> 
> I was gonna say 'flank'  because you would want the meat to stay on the skewer & not be toooo tender that it rips or falls apart as it's cooking.  thanx for rice recipe, but I'm only a fan of brown rice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what I was thinking too.  Probably flank steak would be the best.  I'm definitely going to give it a try!  I'll let you all know how it turns out.
Click to expand...


Soooooooooooo..........?????


----------



## playtime

Last night we had homemade chicken soup & biscuits.  Tonight  will be spaghetti & meatballs, salad, & garlic bread.


----------



## Muhammed

playtime said:


> Last night we had homemade chicken soup & biscuits.  Tonight  will be spaghetti & meatballs, salad, & garlic bread.


I love garlic bread. Especially with melted mozzarella cheese on it.


----------



## ChrisL

playtime said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ report back with the results!!! ^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It came out awesome.  Easy and quick too.  Just pound out some chicken tenders in a zip lock baggie.  I used a snack size bag, it is the perfect size to pound the tenders.  Then marinate them in some teriyaki sauce (I didn't have time to make my own, so I used a store brand - probably better if you make your own).  Then I threaded them onto some skewers which I had soaked for a while and cooked them up on the grill, a few minutes for each side, while basting with the sauce.
> 
> I think I'm going to try it with beef next.  I've been wondering what kind of beef cut the Chinese restaurants use for their teriyaki.  Flank or skirt steak is what I'm thinking.  Just cut off some thin strips against the grain and do the same as what I did with the chicken tenders.  Probably marinate the steak overnight.
> 
> Anyway, I'm starting to babble now.  It was really good.  If you wanted to try it, I have a homemade fried rice recipe that is killer!    Let me know if you want it, and I can link you to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> good to hear!
> 
> I was gonna say 'flank'  because you would want the meat to stay on the skewer & not be toooo tender that it rips or falls apart as it's cooking.  thanx for rice recipe, but I'm only a fan of brown rice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what I was thinking too.  Probably flank steak would be the best.  I'm definitely going to give it a try!  I'll let you all know how it turns out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Soooooooooooo..........?????
Click to expand...


Oh, I've been so busy.  I haven't even thought about it since I typed that.    Maybe I'll try it some time this week or next.


----------



## Unkotare

Okonomiyaki


----------



## ChrisL

Unkotare said:


> Okonomiyaki



What is that?  Pictures please.


----------



## ChrisL

I'm having meatloaf, mashed potatoes and corn tonight.  Or maybe twice baked potatoes?  Haven't decided.  I think mashed potatoes go better with meatloaf though.  With gravy of course!


----------



## Unkotare

ChrisL said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okonomiyaki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is that?  Pictures please.
Click to expand...


----------



## mdk

Unkotare said:


> Okonomiyaki



So delicious! My Japanese neighbors introduced us to this dish a few years ago and I am hooked.


----------



## Unkotare

mdk said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okonomiyaki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So delicious! My Japanese neighbors introduced us to this dish a few years ago and I am hooked.
Click to expand...




SOOOOOOOooooooooo goooooooood! And the Mrs. is a master at it.


----------



## ChrisL

Unkotare said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okonomiyaki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is that?  Pictures please.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Oh my gosh!  That looks fantastic!  What are the ingredients?


----------



## Unkotare

ChrisL said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okonomiyaki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is that?  Pictures please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh!  That looks fantastic!  What are the ingredients?
Click to expand...



They can be a whole lot of different things, hence the name!


Okonomiyaki World


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Shopping tomorrow I think. Out of just about everything. Well, everything good.   All-beef hot dogs with last of the good bread for lunner today (meal between lunch and dinner ala 'brunch.')


----------



## ChrisL

Unkotare said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okonomiyaki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is that?  Pictures please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh!  That looks fantastic!  What are the ingredients?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They can be a whole lot of different things, hence the name!
> 
> 
> Okonomiyaki World
Click to expand...


I don't know that language, but okay.  Thanks.  I'll have to check that out.  It looks kind of like a pizza.


----------



## mdk

Unkotare said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okonomiyaki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So delicious! My Japanese neighbors introduced us to this dish a few years ago and I am hooked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOOOOOOOooooooooo goooooooood! And the Mrs. is a master at it.
Click to expand...


There is a wonderful Japanese restaurant in waking distance and I almost always get the veggie style. I walk in the door and they start making dish immediately. I am a creature of habit. lol.


----------



## ChrisL

mdk said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okonomiyaki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So delicious! My Japanese neighbors introduced us to this dish a few years ago and I am hooked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOOOOOOOooooooooo goooooooood! And the Mrs. is a master at it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is a wonderful Japanese restaurant in waking distance and I almost always get the veggie style. I walk in the door and they start making dish immediately. I am a creature of habit. lol.
Click to expand...


And what kind of veggies do you get on it?  What is the white stuff on it?


----------



## Unkotare

ChrisL said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okonomiyaki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is that?  Pictures please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh!  That looks fantastic!  What are the ingredients?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They can be a whole lot of different things, hence the name!
> 
> 
> Okonomiyaki World
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know that language, but okay.  Thanks.  I'll have to check that out.  It looks kind of like a pizza.
Click to expand...



Check out the link.


----------



## mdk

ChrisL said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okonomiyaki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So delicious! My Japanese neighbors introduced us to this dish a few years ago and I am hooked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOOOOOOOooooooooo goooooooood! And the Mrs. is a master at it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is a wonderful Japanese restaurant in waking distance and I almost always get the veggie style. I walk in the door and they start making dish immediately. I am a creature of habit. lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what kind of veggies do you get on it?  What is the white stuff on it?
Click to expand...


Kale, cabbage, carrot, scallions, and I top it generously with Japanese mayo. Yummers!


----------



## ChrisL

Unkotare said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is that?  Pictures please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh!  That looks fantastic!  What are the ingredients?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They can be a whole lot of different things, hence the name!
> 
> 
> Okonomiyaki World
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know that language, but okay.  Thanks.  I'll have to check that out.  It looks kind of like a pizza.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Check out the link.
Click to expand...


Oh, so it is like a pizza!  Cool.


----------



## skye

I don't like to tell my intimate secrets LOL ...but this is exactly what I am eating tonight

Pan fried sword fish with potatoes and asparagus!

Delish to the max! 




not my plate but looks like it


----------



## Judicial review

Skye how many swords do you have? I'm fishing for some.


----------



## Alex.

skye said:


> I don't like to tell my intimate secrets LOL ...but this is exactly what I am eating tonight
> 
> Pan fried sword fish with potatoes and asparagus!
> 
> Delish to the max!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not my plate but looks like it


yum


----------



## Muhammed

Pizza! Topped with pepperoni mushrooms and Bob Evan's breakfast sausage. And a garden salad and a mug of beer.


----------



## Marianne

Whole grain pasta Alfredo.


----------



## Abishai100

*Convenience Thickness*

Pasta or chicken pot pie


*Banquet Frozen Meals*


----------



## skye

Tonight I'm having Cesar Salad chicken wrap.....I made it myself I have it every week with different sauces.

looks like this


----------



## Alex.

skye said:


> Tonight I'm having Cesar Salad chicken wrap.....I made it myself I have it every week with different sauces.
> 
> looks like this




YUM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skull Pilot

Tonight it's Grilled Diver Scallops simply seasoned with a spicy Thai eggplant stir fry and baby bok choy braised in a soy ginger lemongrass broth


----------



## skye

Skull Pilot said:


> Tonight it's Grilled Diver Scallops simply seasoned with a spicy Thai eggplant stir fry and baby bok choy braised in a soy ginger lemongrass broth




That sounds absolutely amazing! Delicious!


----------



## ChrisL

I'm going to make my super-unhealthy but delicious homemade mac and cheese for dinner tonight!


----------



## ChrisL

I have my homemade sauce cooking right now in the slow cooker, and I'm going to roast some chicken, shred it up and put in there and have it with some spaghetti later.    Maybe a salad too.


----------



## Skull Pilot

I made soy ginger poached salmon with zucchini noodles and spinach


----------



## Unkotare

Okonomiyaki


----------



## pillars

Crowd-Pleasing Tex Mex Casserole (vegan casserole with brown rice, black beans, tomatoes, green chilis, green peppers, corn, and kale).

Delicious.


----------



## Renae

Last night we had:
Alaskan Cod baked in a casserole dish smothered in a Garlic White Wine lemon mushroom sauce.  It was... amazing.  Simply amazing.
I modified this:
Baked Fish With Mushroom Wine Sauce Recipe - Food.com

By adding more garlic, basil and butter than it called for.    
It was. nearly perfect.

Side dish was basic steamed squash with pepper and salt, buttered.


----------



## Unkotare

Tonight, tsukune and agedashidofu


----------



## ChrisL

Well, my freezer is a little empty right now.  I did have some hamburger in there that I've thawed out.  Not sure what I'm making with it yet though.  Any ideas?


----------



## Renae

ChrisL said:


> Well, my freezer is a little empty right now.  I did have some hamburger in there that I've thawed out.  Not sure what I'm making with it yet though.  Any ideas?


If you have some lipton like mushroom soup packs, mix that in to the meat, make little steaks. Bake them on a slotted pan.  Saute Onions and mushrooms (if you have) and make some brown gravy, if no mix make a rue and use the drippings.

Instant quick meal that will remind you of what the lunch ladies were TRYING to pull off back when you were middle school.    Seriously though, it's quite easy and good eats.


----------



## ChrisL

Renae said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, my freezer is a little empty right now.  I did have some hamburger in there that I've thawed out.  Not sure what I'm making with it yet though.  Any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> If you have some lipton like mushroom soup packs, mix that in to the meat, make little steaks. Bake them on a slotted pan.  Saute Onions and mushrooms (if you have) and make some brown gravy, if no mix make a rue and use the drippings.
> 
> Instant quick meal that will remind you of what the lunch ladies were TRYING to pull off back when you were middle school.    Seriously though, it's quite easy and good eats.
Click to expand...


Salisbury steak!  I've made it before.  Thanks!  That's a good idea.


----------



## pillars

Unkotare said:


> Tonight, tsukune and agedashidofu


I coughed some of that last stuff up once when I had a sinus infection.


----------



## Unkotare

pillars said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight, tsukune and agedashidofu
> 
> 
> 
> I coughed some of that last stuff up once when I had a sinus infection.
Click to expand...





If your lungs were filled with either, you'd good and dead.


----------



## ChrisL

Renae said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, my freezer is a little empty right now.  I did have some hamburger in there that I've thawed out.  Not sure what I'm making with it yet though.  Any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> If you have some lipton like mushroom soup packs, mix that in to the meat, make little steaks. Bake them on a slotted pan.  Saute Onions and mushrooms (if you have) and make some brown gravy, if no mix make a rue and use the drippings.
> 
> Instant quick meal that will remind you of what the lunch ladies were TRYING to pull off back when you were middle school.    Seriously though, it's quite easy and good eats.
Click to expand...


I actually had a craving for meatballs with sauce, so I ended up making my homemade sauce (again) and meatballs and awesome garlic bread.


----------



## ChrisL

Italian food!


----------



## pillars

Thai Peanut Empowered Noodle Bowl from Oh She Glows

We used sweet potato buckwheat soba noodles and added a little sriracha to the peanut dressing.  I had some fresh asparagus in the fridge, so I blanched it slightly and added that too.  Really delicious.


----------



## koshergrl

I put chicken thighs in a brine this afternoon...we'll bbq those and have them with gnocchi in alfredo.and broccoli.


----------



## skye

The chicken pieces are in the oven ....lots of garlic salt   and oregano on top ...it smells delicious!!!!!

with potatoes


it will look something like  this  more   or less...(not mine)


----------



## irosie91

skye said:


> The chicken pieces are in the oven ....lots of garlic salt   and oregano on top ...it smells delicious!!!!!
> 
> with potatoes
> 
> 
> it will look something like  this  more   or less...(not mine)



yum----I prefer doing the taters separately in a VERY HOT oven-------the chicken slow--------don't quote me


----------



## Muhammed

Garden salad, garlic bread and spaghetti with meatballs.

I have a garden salad almost every evening with dinner


----------



## xband

Sunshine said:


> Country bacon; stewed potatoes; stewed turnips; turnip greens; cucumbers and onions; and a dinner roll brought back in a 'to go' box from Logan's Roadhouse yesterday!



I slept through supper but for breakfast she is fixing fried green tomatoes and red eye gravy.


----------



## skye

yes. LOL ...I do eat a lot of chicken ..... and fish too.... (I don't eat red meat)

tonight is arroz con pollo....YUM

not mine but looks like this photo but sans the green peas

.hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

I spent four hours making red beans and rice but it;ll have to wait till lunch tomorrow since I got wrapped up in the draft and Crown Royal.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

The wife and I watch Triple D on a regular basis,for the uninitiated thats Diners Drive inns and Dives,not a porn show with huge breasts,and we watched a guy from Cleveland of all places make Machaca.
   Intrigued we tracked down the recipe and gave it a shot.

    We opted for the Anchiote paste over the powder because it's much more flavorful...this is a winner!!!
    Highly recommend it!!!

Cleveland Foodie

   Be sure and make the Guacamole,it's a perfect match!


----------



## WillowTree

I made a Garth Brooks Taco Pizza for supper.


----------



## WillowTree

HereWeGoAgain said:


> I spent four hours making red beans and rice but it;ll have to wait till lunch tomorrow since I got wrapped up in the draft and Crown Royal.




Crown Royal. I love that stuff. Two drinks every evening. Perfect.


----------



## ChrisL

HereWeGoAgain said:


> The wife and I watch Triple D on a regular basis,for the uninitiated thats Diners Drive inns and Dives,not a porn show with huge breasts,and we watched a guy from Cleveland of all places make Machaca.
> Intrigued we tracked down the recipe and gave it a shot.
> 
> We opted for the Anchiote paste over the powder because it's much more flavorful...this is a winner!!!
> Highly recommend it!!!
> 
> Cleveland Foodie
> 
> Be sure and make the Guacamole,it's a perfect match!



I love Diners, Drive ins and Dives.  Great show!  Imagine getting paid to go around and eat great food?  What a life!  Lol.    I'd probably get fat though.


----------



## ChrisL

I still have some chicken leftover from last night's dinner, so that's dinner tonight too.  I just have to decide what to make as a side.  Maybe some rice or something.


----------



## Alex.

I made Beef Stir Fry, I don't  eat  steak, a good steak  lost on me, but the person I was cooking for asked for it. The steak was made to perfection and I used very thin, stir fried  angle hair like rice noodles. 

I prepared the steak by by butterflying the meat and then slicing it into thin strips, then I marinated for a short period. I stir fried on very high heat and drained the fat, washed the wok  and returned the steak to to a very high heat and added the rest of the sauce. This fused the taste of the sauce with the meat and placed the cooked steak in a freezer bag after cooling. I placed more sauce and let sit for a few hours.

I cooked each ingredient on its own in the same way; the sweet peppers, mushrooms, steamed then stir fried broccoli, steamed then stir fried carrots, Pine nuts.

When I combined all the ingredients I sprinkled a generous amount of sesame seeds and let sit for a while.

But that is not what I am excited about.

I decided I wanted to stir fry Leeks. I used a sauce that was suggested by a friend of mine here on USMB it was fresh shaved Ginger, fresh diced garlic(stir fried then returned to the sauce), honey and teriyaki sauce. I substituted the soy sauce. 

It was a flavor explosion, filling and  for me the hit of the meal. 


Stir Fried Leeks


----------



## skye

Looks  delicious!  ^^^^^^

I would try that dish replacing the beef with chicken!

Beautiful!!


----------



## Alex.

skye said:


> Looks  delicious!  ^^^^^^
> 
> I would try that dish replacing the beef with chicken!
> 
> Beautiful!!


Thank you very much!

Yes on the chicken,  cannot really deal with the beef it was a favor to the person who requested it, more or less. I enjoy cooking immensely so it is not big deal just another dish to come up with.

I think I will try a peanut sauce on the chicken though see how that works.


----------



## fingo9

fried brown rice with asparagus , bell pepper & cashews  

try it so delicious


----------

